# 12/20/09 Marshfield, MA Storm



## 20Silverado05

Good first storm for me, we go 25" in some spots of my yard, it was a good time here are some pictures.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## grandview

I bet you were lovin life during that whole storm!


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## grandview

Looks like you froze your ball sack off!


----------



## MileHigh

dang...you got it pretty good..

I like the pics.


----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## 20Silverado05




----------



## FordFisherman

Pretty wild storm,huh? It may be a while before we see that much snow again. Nice pics. Here in CT it was snowing so hard that I could barely drive. Had to stop several times due to white out. Now we know what it would be like if one of those monster rainstorms was snow.


----------



## mike psd

man those are some narrow driveways !!! all they need is some lower hanging limbs


----------



## thesnowman269

Wow you got a nice storm. I wish that would happen around here some time this year


----------



## Sportsman500??

wow. i also like the lights.


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K

I grew up in Marshfield, Just moved to Plymouth about 4 years ago. I'm trying hard to recognize the truck, but I can't place it... We got nailed down here and on the Cape as well. I guess next time I'll have to take some pictures. I wish I took some when I was plowing out my whole street. The town never showed up. I plowed like 3/4 of a mile of my street, after the whole 2 feet fell. I took me hours and hours to push through it. 

While I was out doing it an town truck showed up. It was a big 10 wheeler with a huge highway plow and a fully loaded sander on the back. So I see him coming and back into a driveway to move out of the way, as he goes by me he stopped for a second and waved, roll's his window down and yell's, "hey, you can go home; the BIG truck is here now". he made it about 15 feet past where I had stopped clearing, and proceeded to get stuck. I laughed so hard I nearly pissed my pants. So I got out and said," Hey, you guys got any BIGGER trucks?"

He had slid sideways just a little and couldn't get out of the 3' snow bank he just created. So I had to get close and push it off to the side of the road from behind him. He turned the sander on and made a big pile and he and I and his partner shoveled a bunch under the wheels and he was out, But then he say's, " I'm backing outta here I can't get this thing stuck again. We'll be back later on" 

The neighbors were all pissed when they saw him leaving. I kept going and finished the street. ( 4 feet forward at a time) man did I work my poor truck hard. Some might ask Why? Because at the end of the Cul De Sac there is a woman who is on Dialysis! She needed to get out. So what else could I do. My Dad brought me up that way. "If you can help someone, You just help them; there's no questioning it. Just do it" ussmileyflag 

The nice part of it was, the first neighbor that I talked to called all the other neighbors to tell them I was doing this without getting paid by the town, One after another these people were all coming out of there houses with Cash, Coffee, and Food for me. I made alot of new friends on my street that day (and some extra money)... and I felt damn good about it too.


----------



## GMCHD plower

Whats up with the truck balls? IMO they look very unprofessional.


----------



## TommyMac

[QUOTE='08FX4SnoPro3K;921685]I grew up in Marshfield, Just moved to Plymouth about 4 years ago. I'm trying hard to recognize the truck, but I can't place it... We got nailed down here and on the Cape as well. I guess next time I'll have to take some pictures. I wish I took some when I was plowing out my whole street. The town never showed up. I plowed like 3/4 of a mile of my street, after the whole 2 feet fell. I took me hours and hours to push through it.

While I was out doing it an town truck showed up. It was a big 10 wheeler with a huge highway plow and a fully loaded sander on the back. So I see him coming and back into a driveway to move out of the way, as he goes by me he stopped for a second and waved, roll's his window down and yell's, "hey, you can go home; the BIG truck is here now". he made it about 15 feet past where I had stopped clearing, and proceeded to get stuck. I laughed so hard I nearly pissed my pants. So I got out and said," Hey, you guys got any BIGGER trucks?"

He had slid sideways just a little and couldn't get out of the 3' snow bank he just created. So I had to get close and push it off to the side of the road from behind him. He turned the sander on and made a big pile and he and I and his partner shoveled a bunch under the wheels and he was out, But then he say's, " I'm backing outta here I can't get this thing stuck again. We'll be back later on"

The neighbors were all pissed when they saw him leaving. I kept going and finished the street. ( 4 feet forward at a time) man did I work my poor truck hard. Some might ask Why? Because at the end of the Cul De Sac there is a woman who is on Dialysis! She needed to get out. So what else could I do. My Dad brought me up that way. "If you can help someone, You just help them; there's no questioning it. Just do it" ussmileyflag

The nice part of it was, the first neighbor that I talked to called all the other neighbors to tell them I was doing this without getting paid by the town, One after another these people were all coming out of there houses with Cash, Coffee, and Food for me. I made alot of new friends on my street that day (and some extra money)... and I felt damn good about it too.[/QUOTE]

That is too funny brotha..."The big trucks here" I myself plow in a wheeler & a tri-axle & they suck in snow...The best truck to plow with is a 6 wheeler...Hey thats nice of you to help people & it cant hurt business thats for sure...It's good to see people actually give a sh^&


----------



## TommyMac

GMCHD plower;921694 said:


> Whats up with the truck balls? IMO they look very unprofessional.


Oh Boy here we go again...would you rather have a pecka hanging off...:salute:


----------



## mycirus

I used to date a girl in Marshfield. How much to plow a 10 foot bank into her car?


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K

mycirus;921710 said:


> I used to date a girl in Marshfield. How much to plow a 10 foot bank into her car?


negotiable......


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K

TommyMac;921695 said:


> That is too funny brotha..."The big trucks here" I myself plow in a wheeler & a tri-axle & they suck in snow...The best truck to plow with is a 6 wheeler...Hey thats nice of you to help people & it cant hurt business thats for sure...It's good to see people actually give a sh^&


I was hoping all my good will over the past couple days would win me the PowerBall Jackpot, But some guy in New York must have done nicer things than I did... :crying:


----------



## ALC-GregH

TommyMac;921701 said:


> Oh Boy here we go again...would you rather have a pecka hanging off...:salute:


so having the balls hanging off is better? Get real. Those things are as ******* as they come and yes, they are very unprofessional.Let me guess, you have them hanging everywhere. Make sure to wipe your chin off.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Balls or No Balls very nice truck and also some great pics. Looks like your truck handled all that snow with no problem...


----------



## GMCHD plower

TommyMac;921701 said:


> Oh Boy here we go again...would you rather have a pecka hanging off...:salute:


Just in my opinion having anything like that hanging off your truck looks unprofessional. :salute:


----------



## '08FX4SnoPro3K

ALC-GregH;921786 said:


> ******* as they come and yes, they are very unprofessional.


Depends on your profession.....:laughing:


----------



## GMCHD plower

[QUOTE='08FX4SnoPro3K;921797]Depends on your profession.....:laughing:[/QUOTE]

Haha... Good point, but i'm talking about in this profession.


----------



## TommyMac

ALC-GregH;921786 said:


> so having the balls hanging off is better? Get real. Those things are as ******* as they come and yes, they are very unprofessional.Let me guess, you have them hanging everywhere. Make sure to wipe your chin off.


You friggin plow snow @ all times of the night you think someone is going to say....Well I wont have the blue balls guy plow me....I take it you dont like loud exhausts either ussmileyflag


----------



## GMCHD plower

I didnt mean to start a fight. But no offense I'm 14 and I think their unprofessional, dosent that say something.


----------



## turb0diesel

GMCHD plower;921694 said:


> Whats up with the truck balls? IMO they look very unprofessional.


haha i seen them too


----------



## bacwudzme

Nice pics.


----------



## asps4u

mycirus;921710 said:


> I used to date a girl in Marshfield. How much to plow a 10 foot bank into her car?


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## asps4u

Man you guys got hammered!  Nice pics!


----------



## 20Silverado05

GMCHD plower;922540 said:


> I didnt mean to start a fight. But no offense I'm 14 and I think their unprofessional, dosent that say something.


Well i'm 19 and i like them everyone gets a kick out of them so opinions can be kept to yourself...


----------



## gc3

Nice truck and leds. Pics are great.


----------



## ken643

Nice truck!!!! Diesel or gas?


----------



## 20Silverado05

Thanks for the comments it's a gas job unfortunately. Have no problems with it but I should have got the diesel.


----------



## ken643

I have a 2003 Duramax crew cab 8 ft bed. But I dont have a plow for it. I plow with my 2004 Jeep rubicon. I do Mostly driveways, pick up is just to big. Great pics truck looks great!!


----------



## 20Silverado05

ken643;922890 said:


> I have a 2003 Duramax crew cab 8 ft bed. But I dont have a plow for it. I plow with my 2004 Jeep rubicon. I do Mostly driveways, pick up is just to big. Great pics Yruck looks great!!


Thank you for the comments . i envy your duramax lol.


----------



## tuna

Nice truck and pics but please loose the balls they look idiotic and they give people a adverse view of your character,just a suggestion.


----------



## TommyMac

20Silverado05;922774 said:


> Well i'm 19 and i like them everyone gets a kick out of them so opinions can be kept to yourself...


I'm 23 & there F'N funny...:laughing:...Nice truck when I was 19 I had an 94' F-450 I plowed with.....Keep on Truckin Brothaussmileyflag


----------



## 20Silverado05

tuna;922924 said:


> Nice truck and pics but please loose the balls they look idiotic and they give people a adverse view of your character,just a suggestion.


i'll keep em...nice profile picture by the way..


----------



## 20Silverado05

TommyMac;922951 said:


> I'm 23 & there F'N funny...:laughing:...Nice truck when I was 19 I had an 94' F-450 I plowed with.....Keep on Truckin Brothaussmileyflag


yea thanks for the support, sometime it's like my moms [email protected]%n' online too cant get away from her lol. The nuts will stay on till they fall off


----------



## GMCHD plower

Sorry dude. I was just stateing my opinion.


----------



## TommyMac

Stop bustin his ball's


----------



## dieselguy5245

ive seen your truck around.its pretty nice. i live in marshfield too. i have a 96 f350, its black and grey.


----------



## GMCHD plower

TommyMac;923211 said:


> Stop bustin his ball's


Are you talking to me?


----------



## TommyMac

GMCHD plower;923237 said:


> Are you talking to me?


Everyone who had a comment on the nuts...The thread is a guy showing off his kick a s s truck & 2' of snow he plowed & then here's all the DUDLEY DO GOOD'S that's not professional....Look @ the pictures & say nice truck dude & leave it @ that....


----------



## 20Silverado05

TommyMac;923258 said:


> Everyone who had a comment on the nuts...The thread is a guy showing off his kick a s s truck & 2' of snow he plowed & then here's all the DUDLEY DO GOOD'S that's not professional....Look @ the pictures & say nice truck dude & leave it @ that....


Thank you TommyMac for the backup i appreciate it . if i wanted the opinions i would have maybe named this thread truck nutz instead of the storm we just had in new england..

But thanks again TommyMac


----------



## Santry426

20Silverado05;923479 said:


> Thank you TommyMac for the backup i appreciate it . if i wanted the opinions i would have maybe named this thread truck nutz instead of the storm we just had in new england..
> 
> But thanks again TommyMac


Offtopic but what kinda lightbar is that? Got a model number I like the looks of it....any kind of alley lights or rear light?


----------



## tls22

Great pictures.....i love your lightbar


----------



## MileHigh

The "pecka" comment was great, and really should be my sig.


----------



## TommyMac

Santry426;923608 said:


> Offtopic but what kinda lightbar is that? Got a model number I like the looks of it....any kind of alley lights or rear light?


It aint off topic thats what its about commenting on this "pissa" truck & asking questions about all his kick a s s light set-up....Damn I wish I had a truck like that when I was 19


----------



## TommyMac

BladeScape;923963 said:


> The "pecka" comment was great, and really should be my sig.


THANK YOU....It friggin drives me nutz when people show off there awesome equipment & you have these Turkey's make comment's on bull s h i t stuff

For all you that call us Red necks *"Kiss my proud to be an american white a s s"*


----------



## 20Silverado05

TommyMac;924055 said:


> THANK YOU....I friggin drives me nutz when people show off there awesome equipment & you have these Turkey's make comment's on bull s h i t stuff
> 
> For all you that call us Red necks *"Kiss my proud to be an american white a s s"*


i second everything you just said . we are very alike lol thanks again


----------



## 20Silverado05

Santry426;923608 said:


> Offtopic but what kinda lightbar is that? Got a model number I like the looks of it....any kind of alley lights or rear light?


It is a voltex i got it off ebay for real cheap it has led alley lights on the sides and on the front middle here are some pictures..


----------



## TommyMac

20Silverado05;924063 said:


> i second everything you just said . we are very alike lol thanks again


True new englanders stick together ussmileyflag....I just noticed you have dual exhaust how unprofessional...HaHaHa...Keep on Truckin Brotha


----------



## 20Silverado05

TommyMac;924077 said:


> True new englanders stick together ussmileyflag....I just noticed you have dual exhaust how unprofessional...HaHaHa...Keep on Truckin Brotha


haha oh sure whats a truck if it aint loud right..


----------



## Lux Lawn

Man thats alot of snow.
Hope you had fun...keep it up your way.


----------



## TommyMac

20Silverado05;924087 said:


> haha oh sure whats a truck if it aint loud right..


10-4...I always liked the sound of the 460 Big Block in my old 450 especially 2:30am when plowing town roads so people would no I was there...I had an confederate flag on my truck too


----------



## ChevKid03

I think many of you gentlemen must be mistaken...... it isn't Silverado's fault that those balls are hanging there!! That is a FACTORY OPTION installed on ALL GM pickup trucks.... You guys that are hatin must drive Fords...hahaha... On a serious note though, that's a nice truck... I had an 03 charcoal grey extended cab that had the 6.0 and liked it.... but I LOVE my 07 Classic Reg Cab Duramax.... just more maintenance that's all.... oh and by the way.... If your balls and dual exhaust is unprofessional, then I'm sure people wouldn't like my dual 6" stacks pullin in smokin like a freight train.... ahahahahaaa:laughing:


----------



## TommyMac

ChevKid03;924099 said:


> I think many of you gentlemen must be mistaken...... it isn't Silverado's fault that those balls are hanging there!! That is a FACTORY OPTION installed on ALL GM pickup trucks.... You guys that are hatin must drive Fords...hahaha... On a serious note though, that's a nice truck... I had an 03 charcoal grey extended cab that had the 6.0 and liked it.... but I LOVE my 07 Classic Reg Cab Duramax.... just more maintenance that's all.... oh and by the way.... If your balls and dual exhaust is unprofessional, then I'm sure people wouldn't like my dual 6" stacks pullin in smokin like a freight train.... ahahahahaaa:laughing:


I'm a Ford guy but when I see a cool truck I dont discriminate....They would love my 88'Mack R-Model 8" straight pipes plowing up & down RT.1 all day & all night....Damn that b i t c h is loud


----------



## MileHigh

Personally I think the snow that is stuck to your tailgate is a little unprofessional looking...

Make sure you wipe down your tailgate frequently during a storm...don't wanna be unprofessional and get fired from a property manager now do you...they don't like seeing snow residue on the trucks man.

I'm gonna get my wife a nice little "box" or "beaver" to put on the back of the halfton of mine.


----------



## TommyMac

BladeScape;924326 said:


> Personally I think the snow that is stuck to your tailgate is a little unprofessional looking...
> 
> Make sure you wipe down your tailgate frequently during a storm...don't wanna be unprofessional and get fired from a property manager now do you...they don't like seeing snow residue on the trucks man.
> 
> I'm gonna get my wife a nice little "box" or "beaver" to put on the back of the halfton of mine.


:laughing: How old are we :laughing: Get a beaver make sure it's extra fuzzy with a landing strip


----------



## MileHigh

lmao....landing strip of course.

wait...

maybe mount a full on head of hair on that thing....make it a bit nasty for people following hey?


----------



## TommyMac

BladeScape;924342 said:


> lmao....landing strip of course.
> 
> wait...
> 
> maybe mount a full on head of hair on that thing....make it a bit nasty for people following hey?


:laughing: Put little baby crabs on it too & a piercing :laughing: Boy i hope my girl doesnt see this sh&$


----------



## MileHigh

TommyMac;924347 said:


> :laughing: Put little baby crabs on it too & a piercing :laughing: Boy i hope my girl doesnt see this sh&$


O.....MAN......

THAT WAS TOO DAMN GOOD.

:laughing:

:crying:


----------



## ed39

might i suggest a mm2 triangle.... would look sick. sick truck by the way! keep those big vainey triumphant balls!


----------



## EGLC

BladeScape;924352 said:


> O.....MAN......
> 
> THAT WAS TOO DAMN GOOD.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> :crying:


HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAAA LMFAOOOO

oh question on that voltex, is it clear or aluminum? and what size?


----------



## tuna

20Silverado05;922961 said:


> i'll keep em...nice profile picture by the way..


It`s all good I aint hatin on ya, they just aint for me.


----------



## Winter Land Man

20Silverado05;922774 said:


> Well i'm 19 and i like them everyone gets a kick out of them so opinions can be kept to yourself...


You just wrote your opinion.


----------



## Winter Land Man

20Silverado05;924074 said:


> It is a voltex i got it off ebay for real cheap it has led alley lights on the sides and on the front middle here are some pictures..


Looks great. Can't wait till the next big storm.


----------



## 02powerstroke

hows that bar been holding up? I'm thinking of geting one


----------



## icudoucme

20Silverado05;922963 said:


> yea thanks for the support, sometime it's like my moms [email protected]%n' online too cant get away from her lol. The nuts will stay on till they fall off


Or a crazy GF removes them it will happen slowly one day you'll wonder where your balls went..

I love the nuts keep on! It reminds people real men drive trucks.. and like to leave there balls hanging out whenever possible... Just keep them off my drum set purplebou:laughing:
(thats for all the plowsiters that love the movie Step-Brother)prsport


----------



## Spudman

20Silverado05;920698 said:


> Good first storm for me, we go 25" in some spots of my yard, it was a good time here are some pictures./QUOTE]
> 
> 20Silverado05, your truck is awesome. The all-black look with the HID lights and LED lightbar looks great. One of the nicest NBS Chevy's on the site, in my opinion.
> 
> Wish we had gotten some of your snow here. Maybe next time. Looking forward to seeing some more of your pics this season.


----------



## 20Silverado05

02powerstroke;924980 said:


> hows that bar been holding up? I'm thinking of geting one


Its been holding up just fine . this is my second season with it and not one problem yet . it was well worth the money and has paid for its self over and over lol


----------



## 20Silverado05

Spudman;925227 said:


> 20Silverado05;920698 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good first storm for me, we go 25" in some spots of my yard, it was a good time here are some pictures./QUOTE]
> 
> 20Silverado05, your truck is awesome. The all-black look with the HID lights and LED lightbar looks great. One of the nicest NBS Chevy's on the site, in my opinion.
> 
> Wish we had gotten some of your snow here. Maybe next time. Looking forward to seeing some more of your pics this season.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Spudman for the comments i love taking pics so i will have them posted right after the next storm..
Click to expand...


----------



## 02powerstroke

Hows it mount? any close ups of that?

and what size is it thanks


----------



## TommyMac

BladeScape;924352 said:


> O.....MAN......
> 
> THAT WAS TOO DAMN GOOD.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> :crying:


That's what my girl said last night wesport


----------



## 20Silverado05

02powerstroke;925755 said:


> Hows it mount? any close ups of that?
> 
> and what size is it thanks


It mounts to the middle of the top of the backrack but alsocame with the mounts that go inside the the top of the door jamb .Its the 48" one. I will see if i have any closeup pics if not i will take some tonight.


----------



## 20Silverado05

If you want anymore closeups just let me know


----------



## Stik208

Brand? Looks like a Code 3 knock off.


----------



## 02powerstroke

I really want to get one of these I'm just shying away cause the quaility but people seem to have no problems on here. How bright is it compared to other led bars?


----------



## DHDB

GMCHD plower;921694 said:


> Whats up with the truck balls? IMO they look very unprofessional.


I saw that too and was hoping it was just an iceicle!


----------



## 20Silverado05

02powerstroke;927015 said:


> I really want to get one of these I'm just shying away cause the quaility but people seem to have no problems on here. How bright is it compared to other led bars?


It holds up damn well i havent had any problems with it vibrating going down the highway at 80-90 mph lol from marshfield to norwood everyday . As far as brightness it is decent but not as bright as like whelen or others but it definately gets ppls attention and stuff.


----------

